# Photoshop Workspaces



## AlexColeman (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone want to share the download for their photoshop workspace? Looking for a good one for photography editing. Thanks.


----------



## Peano (Jan 16, 2010)

AlexColeman said:


> Anyone want to share the download for their photoshop workspace? Looking for a good one for photography editing. Thanks.



I'm not sure what you mean by "the download" for a workspace. Do you mean a screen shot of a custom workspace?


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2010)

Single or dual monitors?

I use dual monitors myself, so all the work pallets are on the second screen and I can use all of the primary screen for the image I'm working on.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 17, 2010)

Peano said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to share the download for their photoshop workspace? Looking for a good one for photography editing. Thanks.
> ...



No, CS4 allows the export of custom menu and shortcut setups.


----------



## Peano (Jan 17, 2010)

AlexColeman said:


> No, CS4 allows the export of custom menu and shortcut setups.



Here's mine, for what it's worth. 

https://www.yousendit.com/download/VGlmZm1RMm1UMFBIRGc9PQ


----------

